# Primer vs Paint Unfinished Interior Wood Doors



## sturge (Dec 9, 2007)

I have two interior french doors made from pine that need painted white. They are new and never been stained or painted. Can I just paint them twice or is it really better to use a primer and then paint them? I have plenty of paint but ran out of primer so I would have to go buy more for this if I need it. That is why I'm asking.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

prime


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

prime


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

prime


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Prime


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Prime, then paint


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

What if you ran out of paint
but had plenty of primer?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

:sad::no::whistling


----------



## sturge (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the quick answer. So I guess it sounds like I can just paint them twice.:laughing:

JK. I will go get more primer.


----------



## fauxhall (Aug 12, 2008)

prime and then sand and paint! had to throw sand in there


----------

